

Cooliris launches in Russia in partnership with Yandex - Rusbase
http://rusbase.com/news/author/editor/silicon-valley-startup-cooliris-launches-russia/

======
marillin
Not only Cooliris, but also Extrabux.com have a Russian localisation

